

Mass Shooter Adam Lanza 'Spent Hours Playing Call Of Duty' - Cieplak
http://www.businessinsider.com/adam-lanza-played-call-of-duty-2012-12

======
dragonbonheur
More than 35 Americans are killed each day, the media sees nothing wrong with
gun ownership. One murdering freak has a history of playing first person
shooters and like vultures they come circling the bloody corpses.

Fuck you mass media!

